# Veneer ID



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm starting two new name signs and will use these veneers on the face but these were in a big batch of veneer I've had for about 30 years and I don't remember what they are. Anyone got any clues on these veneer species? I think the bottom one is Maple Burl.

I put a little in one spot of Naphtha on each to bring out the figure a little more in case that helps.










David


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It looks like Carpathian elm burl to me.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Which one? The top? I think that's Carpathian Elm Burl, as well.

David


----------

